

Yahoo Makes Tiny Acquisition: BuzzTracker - iotal
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/14/yahoo-makes-tiny-acquisition-buzztracker/

======
tojileon
How do BuzzTracker-style news sites work? Isn't it by reading the RSS feeds
from other sites like Google News?

